# NREMT Studying-JB Learning Paramedic Success



## blinnbuc89 (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi, 
     I recently started to use the online course for studying for my NR exam. I know there are other places where this is discussed, but I thought i might put it in the title to facilitate easier finding when people are looking for something to help study. I found the paramedic success to be very helpful and do recommend it to anyone looking to pass as quickly as possible. I split the cost with someone from work who is also going to test, so this may be an option, though you will have to use 1 account. 

      I found the online tests to be very helpful, I used the JB course for about a month and I passed NR on the first try at 80 questions. I saw some that were dangerously close to, if not the same as, the NR exam. The program was good because it explains why you got the question wrong on the practice test, which you can choose the number of questions for each section on. As for the 'final' you can take it and answer the questions, and at the end it will tell you how you did on the test in each section. Final is a bit of a misnomer, you can take it as much as you want. The course is good for one year, as I understand.

     That being said, there are a few faults with the program that I observed. One, the cost is not cheap, around $45. Two, the program does not mimic the NR CAD (computer adaptive test), so the questions are random and maybe be above/below your skill level. Third, following the second point, There are repeat questions since the questions appear in random order. These are really the only draw-backs I saw from the program.

 This is just to help some of you out who are looking for a good place to study. It has questions, that in my opinion, were harder than the NR questions. 

 I am was not paid by any person/place/thing/other to put this review up. Just a brother trying to help another brother, or sister.


  Anyone have anything else to chime in?

     -Roger


----------



## chillwill07 (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's a website that I used and it helped out a TON!
Theres a small fee that is well worth it if you put the time and effort in the studying and learning from the rationals. Used the website for a few months and back in return...I passed the National Reg.
emt-national-training.com ^_^


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Apr 8, 2011)

chillwill07 said:


> Here's a website that I used and it helped out a TON!
> Theres a small fee that is well worth it if you put the time and effort in the studying and learning from the rationals. Used the website for a few months and back in return...I passed the National Reg.
> emt-national-training.com ^_^



I used the JB-Learning for the NREMT-P and no success. I am now on my 3rd attempt at the NREMT-P and i'm thinking about using EMT-National-Training along with JB learning. I remember using the EMT-Training for my EMT-B 2 years ago. I hope this will be my last attempt and passing this.

Few of my friends swear on JB learning and they loved it. I come to realize everybody have a different way of approaching things. I am not here to bash on JB learning, i considered it to be a very helpful site and i did learn a lot from it.


----------



## 18G (Apr 8, 2011)

I used JB Learning and it helped a lot to prepare for the NREMT Paramedic exam. The questions are very up to date and modeled very closely after the questions one will see on the NREMT-P exam. 

I passed my NREMT exam the first time with the help of JB Learning. 

I highly recommend.


----------

